# O/T Yard sale find: Vertibird!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Cruising yard sales this AM for slot stuff, I came across the kind of yard sale I always love to find: older folks cleaning out a basement full of stuff that their kids left behind when they moved out 20 years ago. There was a table stacked with toys and games like I had as a kid, and the guy said there had been a lot more when he started this morning. No slot stuff, but I did get a Sears Highway Police-Chase set (with box) that looks like a Japanese ripoff of an Ideal Motorific set, a Mattel Power Shifters Quick-Change Machine (with box) that converts from a K-5 Blazer to a dragster, and this AWESOME VertiBird:










































No box or accessories with the Bird, but I'm still excited. One of the kids down the block had one of these when I was a kid and I always wanted one, now I got it. any of you guys remember these from back in the day?

--rick


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, I had one but it was red, neat find, Dad & I are going to a big flea-market today, I hope to find something cool like you did.

Boosted


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I had the red one too, with the space capsule, astronaut and life raft. I think I ran through 10 sets of batteries in a week when I first got it! I picked up a Target version a few years ago. It's white like the older police version. My kids want me to set it up to fly over the race track. It could make a good Stat-Flight copter for the racing facility. Guess I should dig that back out. Now where did I stash those "D" batteries???

-Paul


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I had the same one you have there. There are holes in the helicopter for a small hook that would hang down below the landing gear and would hook a small getaway car that came with it. There was also a cardboard piece of road and a plastic roadblock. I spent hours and hours along with lots of batteries playing with mine. I ended up throwing it out a few years ago when one of my boys stepped on it. Thanks for the flashback.

Old Blue


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes i had a red one that I got back in '73!Really worked well and came with the space capsule and astronaut.I left the batteries in it and when I went to use it again they leaked and ruined it!Bummer!


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I had the same one that you just got. Our cat didn't like it to much.:devil:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

My cousin had that one, and I had the yellow one. I think it was the Rescue set.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Funny thing, the first time me and my dad set it up to play was on the carpet,
the SHAG carpet. First landing it got the spring tangled and bent.
It flew with a little vibration after that, not on the carpet, of course.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I got one of those when they were new. After several sets of batteries I wired it to a wall wart. Still works. Once we made a little basket and put a toad in it. Never knew if he liked the ride, but we got a kick out of it.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

heya park nice score!i was choked when my somewhat minamalist track guy sold his.used to buzz the cars when my buddys were racing,just for kicks!


----------

